# Routing- und RAS Dienst defekt



## Nikon the Third (20. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

mein Computer hat folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein Modem, über das ich eingehende Verbindungen erlauben möchte, um mich z.B. aus der Ferne einzuwählen. Dazu gehe ich (Win XP) auf neue Verbindung erstellen / Erweiterte Verbindung erstellen / Eingehende Verbindungen zulassen. Das dauert dann eine ganze Weile und bricht mit einer Fehlermeldung ab: "Eingehende Verbindungen erfordern den Routing- und RAS-Dienst, der nicht gestartet werden konnte."

Also auf in die Dienste und den Routing- und RAS Dienst manuell starten, doch das funktioniert auch nicht. In der Ereignisanzeige wurde dafür unter System folgender Eintrag vermerkt: C:\Windows\system32\iprtrmgr.dll kann nicht geladen werden. Also habe ich mir von meinem anderen Computer diese Datei rüberkopiert (die Version sollte passen, es ist 5.1.2600, wie so ziemlich alle anderen Systemdateien auch), es kommt dennoch immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei nicht gefunden werden konnte...

Da ich nun mit meinem Latein am Ende bin und bei Onkel Google auch nichts brauchbares finden konnte, richte ich mich an euch 

Danke bereits im Voraus für jede Hilfe.

LG Christian


----------

